# Samsung Galaxy Precedent



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there no development going on with this phone yet? I can't seem to find anything about it, so I didn't know if devs didn't have it yet, or it's a piece of trash.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

Nevermind, mods please close this.


----------



## val5214 (Jul 27, 2012)

uh yeah, i have the same question. I like the precedent, my only beef with it is that it forces me to store certain apps on phone storage and not on micro sd. plus these are apps that have no widgets and so on placed on the phone, so there is really no reason to make me save them to phone storage. hope something comes along . . .


----------

